
Gas Companies Are Abandoning Their Wells, Leaving Them to Leak Methane Forever - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-09-17/abandoned-gas-wells-are-left-to-spew-methane-for-eternity
======
dathanb82
Identifying leaking well sites is getting a little more attention in the
industry than the article suggests, at least for active wells. See, e.g.,
Kairos Aerospace’s work in the Permian Basin. You can get a peek at what
they’re doing in Matt Gordon’s PyCon talk:
[https://youtu.be/WQkM3ppuhWo](https://youtu.be/WQkM3ppuhWo)

~~~
toomuchtodo
There are satellite remote sensing efforts as well.

[https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-54210367](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-54210367)

------
egberts1
That would perfectly explains why California has the 2nd largest man-made
methane output in the nation.

Four-Corner, New Mexico seems to be #1.

------
renewiltord
This is from Bloomberg, so most people with tight controls on their
information sources will multiply the information by zero first¹.

A more reliable source describing methane leaks in oil and gas:
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-leaks-that-threaten-the-
cle...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-leaks-that-threaten-the-clean-image-
of-natural-gas-11565280375)

¹ i.e. your posterior after supplied by this information is equal to your
prior

~~~
cjbenedikt
...and the journal is not?...

~~~
renewiltord
Depends on your own weights. I do not consider the WSJ generally non-
authoritative¹.

Exceptions:

\- Opinion section I weight zero

\- Republican/Democratic political strategy I weight low

¹ I weight Bloomberg zero across the board

~~~
monadic2
If you're discussing authoritative, AP is what all these news rooms use, same
as Bloomberg.

